# Bikerin gesucht....



## Shifty_77 (30. Mai 2013)

Warum sollte man nicht auch mal so versuchen jemanden kennen zu lernen?
Wahrscheinlich wird das nichts aber Versuch macht klug.
Ich suche also eine nette Bikerin die Lust auf gemeinsame Touren hat. Wäre toll jemanden zu finden, der das gleiche Interesse hat.

Sie sollte aus der Umgebung von Lübeck kommen. Das wäre schon schön.

Also falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt.... Nur zu! Schreiben....!!!!


----------



## decolocsta (30. Mai 2013)

Wollt jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen klinke ich mich hier mit ein.

Ich, jungere aufgeschlossener ER sucht lebhafte gut gebaute SIE für gemeinsame Radabenteuer und mehr im grünen.

Du solltest kochen können, das ist mir ganz wichtig.

Bitte nur Anfragen mit Foto, am besten im Bikini, will ja nicht die Katz im Sack kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shifty_77 (30. Mai 2013)

Ha....! Lustig. Aber eins ist klar. Schlank und nicht zu alt sollte sie schon sein.


----------



## Wanda22 (23. Juni 2013)

Hi, bin Single und fahre gern Rad und laufe auch ;-) komme aber von der "Westküste" und vom Alter paßt es eher nicht :-( alles andere könnte durchaus zutreffen ;-) ...  zumindest aber nicht für "mehr", wenn du aber mal an der Westküste mit dem Rad fahren willst, darfst du dich gerne melden ;-)


----------



## Boshard (26. März 2014)

Hat es den was gebracht?
Bist fündig geworden?


----------



## Matthias32 (30. März 2014)

Suche Bikerin, gut aussehend,tolerant und finanziell sehr gut betucht und großzügig. Am besten so, dass ich nicht mehr arbeiten muss.
Anfragen im Bikini sind mir auch willkommen- bin da nicht so. 
Du solltest putzen können, kochen,biken, Dich eigenständig um meinen Haushalt kümmern und mir regelmäßig Bikeparts kaufen.
Bevorzugt nehnme ich eine Blondine mit Hang zur Nymphomanie.

Danke!

Gruß


----------

